# Sir Ozwald ( "OZZIE" ) Fraser with Laryngeal Paralysis & DM



## AnnieVA (Aug 6, 2009)

Sadly this morning Ozzie lost his battle to Laryngeal Paralysis. It has been a rough three weeks with reflux/ regurgitation. Sunday was especially bad... it was constant.. nothing would stay inside him. Yesterday his body & spirit just shut down. I am very thankful to God for not having me make that dreaded decision. I'm thankful too that he passed away peacefully, with dignity because of DM (Degenerative Mylelopathy) and with me sleeping next to him. May he know that he is forever loved. Let's hope & pray too that in the coming years a preventatives/cures may be developed.

P.S. Newfie Mum, watched on Friday Must Love Dogs in honor of you & your Newfie:wavey:


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I cannot tell you how sorry I am to read this news. I had been hoping that Sir Ozwald Fraser might have a more benign diagnosis. I did not "know" him for very long, but he was gorgeous and his sweetness is obvious for anyone to see. I join you in being grateful that you did not have to decide to end Ozzie's life due to pain and that the end came with dignity for him. I am so sorry for your loss, though. All of us who have gone through this know the depth of the mourning for a dear, beloved friend.

Big hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. I've added Ozzie to the Rainbow thread.
Here


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. The days that follow are never easy, take care


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Ozzie, he was a beautiful boy.
My thoughts are with you as you begin the journey to find peace and for your heart to heal. 

Godspeed Ozzie


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry for the loss of your beautiful friend.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ozzie*

I am SO VERY sorry about Ozzie. 

My Smooch and Snobear will watch over him!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I am so sorry about your sweet Ozzie. I'm glad it was a peaceful passing and that you were right beside him.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your Ozzie. What a handsome white face he had. It sounds like he went peacefully in your arms.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear about sweet Ozzie! He looks like he was the perfect gentleman!


----------



## AnnieVA (Aug 6, 2009)

So many thanks for all your kind messages. It has meant a lot 
Annie VA


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy! He reminds me of my Carmel who also shut down and died in my arms while sleeping.


----------

